# Squaring Question



## allmaclean (Oct 10, 2017)

Hope this is the right forum

Looking to square say 4x4x20 to turn table legs. Can you do this by using a jointer and working round the piece or is it better to do a face and edge on the jointer, then square the opposite sides using a planer?

Thanks for any assistance.

Allan


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 10, 2017)

The jointer may not cut the opposite sides plumb with each other so its best to run them through the thickness planer after getting the first two sides squared and true.


----------



## allmaclean (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks Gary. Appreciate the advice.


----------

